# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Τελικά, τι ζητάει ένας άντρας;

## joanna1991

Καλημέρα σε όλους στο φόρουμ, 

σήμερα -μετά από αρκετό καιρό που απέχω- θέλησα να θίξω ένα θέμα, το οποίο δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα αντιμετώπιζα αλλά μιας και δυστυχώς βοήθεια ουσιαστική και απάντηση στα ερωτήματα που με βασανίζουν, δεν έχω πάρει, αποφάσισα να απευθυνθώ σε ανθρώπους που ίσως να έχουν ζήσει κάτι ανάλογο. Ας τα πάρουμε λίγο απ'την αρχή, για να σας βάλω στο θέμα. Παχύσαρκη για πάνω από 5 χρόνια (από 70 κιλά είχα φτάσει 105), με πολλά προβλήματα υγείας, ψυχολογικά κτλ. Κάποια στιγμή πριν από 5-6 μήνες ένοιωσα επιτέλους πως είχε έρθει η στιγμή να κάνω κάτι για αυτό. Ένοιωσα αυτό που μου λέγανε άλλοι άνθρωποι που είχαν χάσει πολλά κιλά, ξέρετε αυτό το "όταν το πάρεις απόφαση". Και το πήρα. Από 105 έφτασα αυτή τη στιγμή τη ζυγαριά στα 78-80 (εκεί ανάμεσα παίζω) και ευελπιστώ να φύγουν και αυτά τα 10 κιλά επιπλέον,λίαν συντόμως. 
Από τη στιγμή που αδυνάτισα, άλλαξα σαν άνθρωπος (προς Θεού δεν έγινα η κλασσική σκύλα, ανορεξική που βλέπει άνθρωπο με παραπάνω κιλά και τον αντιμετωπίζει σαν εξωγήινο). Άρχισα να αποκτώ την παλιά μου αυτοπεποίθηση, την κοινωνικότητα μου, να βγαίνω έξω σαν άνθρωπος και όχι να κλείνομαι στο σπίτι γιατί ντρεπόμουν για την εμφάνιση μου. Άλλαξα την γκαρνταρόμπα μου -πλέον πηγαίνω σε μαγαζιά που δεν τολμούσα ούτε απ'έξω να περάσω-, περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου, δεν παραμελώ την Ιωάννα, εξωτερικά. Μαζί με αυτές τις αλλαγές λοιπόν, ήρθαν και τα πρώτα φλερτ -τα οποία σημειωτέον είχα ξεχάσει για πολλά χρόνια- και στα 22 μου, άρχισα να νοιώθω σαν έφηβη στα 15, που τώρα ανακαλύπτει την έννοια της προσωπικής ζωής. Θα μου πείτε όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, άρα βρε καλό μου κορίτσι, που είναι το πρόβλημα; 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι και πάλι είμαι μόνη. Όσες περιπτώσεις βρέθηκαν στο δρόμο μου τους τελευταίους μήνες για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο χάθηκαν. Στην αρχή έλεγα ότι φταίει το ότι ήμουν παρθένα και ψιλοκόλωνα να ολοκληρώσω αν δεν ήμουν μέσα σε μία σχέση. Μετά όταν προέκυψε ένας άνθρωπος που με "έφτιαξε" από πολλές απόψεις, το τόλμησα -μιας και ήμουν έτοιμη από καιρό- και πήγα μαζί του. Αλλά και αυτός μετά από μια βδομάδα -όπου έδειχνε καθημερινό ενδιαφέρον- εξαφανίστηκε. 
Και φτάνω λοιπόν να αναρωτιέμαι, τελικά τι σκατά φταίει που ακόμα το μοναδικό μήνυμα που λαμβάνω στο κινητό μου είναι από την κοσμοτέ; Ποιος μπορεί να είναι ο λόγος, που δεν έχει έρθει ένας άντρας στη ζωή μου, που θα με διεκδικήσει; Βλέπω φίλες μου που μπλέκουν με τύπους που σφάζονται για πάρτη τους, είτε κάνοντας δώρα, είτε με τρελή διεκδίκηση, είτε με χίλιους δύο άλλους τρόπους. Και προς Θεού, δεν εννοώ ότι ψάχνω κάποιον να μου κάνει λούσα. Αντιθέτως, έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να υπολογίζω διαφορετικά το ενδιαφέρον ενός άντρα και όχι από τα κεράσματα, τα δώρα κτλ. Και πάλι όμως, μόνη καταλήγω. 
Τελικά, τι ζητάει ένας άντρας; Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω; Να γίνω σκύλα; Να τους "τρέχω"; Να μην είμαι ξεκάθαρη σαν άνθρωπος απέναντί τους; Μήπως είναι θέμα τύχης, άστρου, ανάδρομου Ερμή και όχι μόνο θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης (γιατί αυτή την έφτιαξα); Μήπως να πάρω τα βουνά; :P 

υ.γ Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα με το κατεβατό/εξομολόγηση

----------


## aiglh!

χαχαχαχαχαχα!! πραγματικα δεν ξερω , εγω μεχρι τα 19 δεν ειχα σχεση παντα με κοιταγαν ανδρες και ποτε δεν πλησιαζαν απλα κοιτουσαν!
και μη φανταστεις η πρωτη μου σχεση εγινε μεσω ενος σαητ :P:P:P
εποτε με κοιτανε υπαρχουν φλερτ, μαλλον ειναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης πιστευω, η αυρα που εκπεμπεις στον αλλον!και φυσικα οι εποχες μας ειναι δυσκολες για σχεσεις...

----------


## joanna1991

Μα ακόμα και όταν εκπέμπω αυτοπεποίθηση, αύρα Ζιζέλ, περπάτημα Αντριάνα Λίμα και δεν συμμαζεύεται, θα ρίξω έναν -και αυτόν στο τσακίρ κέφι-, θα "καυλαντίσουμε" για ένα μικρό διάστημα και μετά εξαφανιζόλ. Λες και τους ψεκάζουν με κατσαριδοκτόνο. 
Επίσης, φράσεις του τύπου "οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες για σχέσεις" τα ακούω βερεσέ. Δύσκολο είναι όταν είσαι μπατίρης -όπως όλοι- και μου κοιτάς την barbie που θέλει στα πόδια της να ανοίγουν σαμπάνιες. Ειδικά αυτή την εποχή, οι σχέσεις -οι σωστές όχι αρρωστημένες- είναι Α-ΠΑ-ΡΑΙ-ΤΗΤ-ΕΣ γιατί όταν έχεις έναν άνθρωπο πλάι σου, μπορείς να διαχειριστείς πιο εύκολα ο,τι σε βασανίζει. Ή τουλάχιστον, εγώ λειτουργώ έτσι.

Μήπως ο πρίγκιπας μου έχει κάνει στάση να χέσει το άλογο; 
Αλήθεια όμως, έχω κουραστεί και το'χω ρίξει στο χιούμορ και τον αυτοσαρκασμό (οσονούπω και στα ναρκωτικά) !!!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

κορίτσια οι εποχές δν είναι απλά δύσκολες είναι τραγικές.

το θέμα είναι ζήτησης κ προσφοράς.
οι μπατίριδες δν μπορούν να ρίξουν τίποτα ούτε να κάνουν σχέση είναι θέμα ανασφάλειας. αν τους κάτσει κ πηδήξουν καμία,αν το καταφέρουν κ αυτό κ δν τους πιάσει κ εκεί ανασφάλεια καλά θαναι.
η δε λίγοι που έχουν καναφράγκο παραπάνω στην τσέπη έχουν πολλές προσφορές οπότε έχουν ανέβει τα στάνταρ τους (δν κοιτάν τα χάλια τους)

οι γυναίκες από την άλλη ή είναι τελείως τσουλάκια, διαθέσιμες ,φθηνές κτλ κτλ και θα κοιτάν κιόλας να εκμεταλλευτούν το κάθε γκομενάκι που θα τους τύχει ή θα είναι σούπερ σνομπάρες,περιφανες,επιλεκ τικές ,με ένα ράφι ήδη φτιαγμένο να τους περιμένει μιας κ όλα τους ξινίζουν κ όλα τους βρωμάνε.
επίσης υπάρχει κ η τρίτη κατηγορία γυναικών η οποίες δν χρειάζονται καταβάθος άνδρα γιατί τα έχουν όλα,λεφτά ,δουλειά,αμάξι ,φίλους,κοινωνική ζωή, και μπορεί οι ίδιες να μην το καταλαβαίνουν αλλά οι άνδρες πραγματικά νιώθουν οτι δν έχουν τίποτα να προσφέρουν.

αν ανήκεις στην τρίτη κατηγορία καλά θα κάνεις να βρεις ένα παλικάρι να σε κοιτάει στα μάτια κ να λιώνει κ χωρίς να του μετρήσεις τα δόντια σα να ναι γαίδαρος, πάρτον εκεί να τον έχεις σαν έπιπλο μέσα στο σπίτι.

αν ανήκεις στην δεύτερη κατηγορία προσπάθησε να γίνεις σαν την πρώτη κατηγορία
αν ανήκεις στην πρώτη κατηγορία προσπάθησε να γίνεις σαν την δεύτερη κατηγορία
κάπου στην μέση θα είσαι καλά.

αν δν ανήκεις σε καμία κατηγορία τότε σημαίνει οτι ξεχωρίζεις κ άρα θα βρεις κ κάτι ξεχωριστό.
συνέχισε να προσπαθείς να είσαι ξεχωριστή κ σύντομα (κάνε κανα τάμα) θα σου παρουσιαστεί κάποιος γλυκούλης συμπαθητικός,μην τον διώξεις γιατί θα σκέφτεσαι πάλι οτι θες έναν γαμάουα σαν της φίλης σου.γενικά μην κοιτάς τι κάνουν οι φίλες σου. οτι λένε είναι ψέμα και διαφήμιση

κ προπαντώς αρχίστε να κάνετε ξεχωριστά πράματα. Μην πηγαίνεται σε ποζερομάγαζα,μην κάνετε παρέα με ανθρώπους που δν έχουν ανοιχτά μυαλά κ κάνουν συνέχεια τα ίδια κ τα ίδια, μην φοράτε όλες τα ίδια ρούχα. κάντε παρέες κ μέσα από παρέες θα βρεις κάποιον. αν περιμένεις από μπαρ,τότε βάλε λαμπάκια χριστουγεννιάτικα για να ξεχωρίζεις.

κ μην μαζεύεται αδέσποτα στο σπίτι σας κορίτσια .ο άνδρας ο μπερμπάντης για να περάσει την φάση του κ να σοβαρέψει δν περιμένει την ιδανική γυναίκα,περιμένει να χορτάσει ,να του φύγουν τα απωθημένα κ να καλοπεράσει. μετά μπορεί να σοβαρέψει αλλά θαναι γιατί θα τον έχει πιάσει άγχος να διαιωνίσει το τόσο "συνγκλονιστικό είδος του" οπότε δν έχει να κάνει με εσάς.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγω πάλι όντας σχεσοφοβικό όν, ποτε δεν ήμουν υπερ της σχέσης, πάντα καταλήγω σε σχέση :P Υποθέτω πως ισως πρέπει να σταματησεις να το σκέφτεσαι για να σου έρθει :)

----------


## joanna1991

"επίσης υπάρχει κ η τρίτη κατηγορία γυναικών η οποίες δν χρειάζονται καταβάθος άνδρα γιατί τα έχουν όλα,λεφτά ,δουλειά,αμάξι ,φίλους,κοινωνική ζωή, και μπορεί οι ίδιες να μην το καταλαβαίνουν αλλά οι άνδρες πραγματικά νιώθουν οτι δν έχουν τίποτα να προσφέρουν."

αγαπητή ζηλιαρομπομπίκα, δυστυχώς για μενα κλείνω προς την τρίτη κατηγορία. Όχι ότι έχω λεφτά, δουλειά, αμάξι κτλ. αλλά δεν περιμένω και κανέναν να μου τα προσφέρει με αντάλλαγμα σεξ κάθε Σάββατο :P 
Από την άλλη, αναγκάστηκα βέβαια, να γίνω και να δείξω ανεξάρτητη, ότι στέκομαι στα πόδια μου κτλ. γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα επιβίωνα διαφορετικά. Έπρεπε να σταθώ στα πόδια μου, να μάθω να επιβιώνω μόνη, να διαχειρίζομαι μόνη μου ο,τι στραβό, κακό και ανάποδο μου προέκυπτε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είχα κανέναν να με στηρίξει (φίλους και οικογένεια τους βγάζω απ'έξω μιας και προσφέρουν άλλου είδους στήριξη έκαστος)! 
Αλλά ρε κορίτσια, η αλήθεια είναι ότι βαρέθηκα γιατί -όπως είπα και σε μια φίλη τις προάλλες- όσο δυναμική και ανεξάρτητη να είναι μια γυναίκα, θέλει έναν άνδρα δίπλα της που θα της προσφέρει πάνω απ'όλα ασφάλεια. Νταξει δεν λέω, καλός ο δυναμισμός, καλή και η ανεξαρτησία αλλά στο τέλος της ημέρας θες να χωθείς μέσα σε μια αγκαλιά και να τα ξεχάσεις όλα. Ρομαντική; Μπορεί αλλά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα.

Σκάρλετ, ξέρεις τι γίνεται; Επειδή το έχω φιλοσοφήσει το ζήτημα. Καταρχήν, από μόνη μου έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όντως έρχεται όχι απλά από κει που δεν το περιμένεις αλλά και όταν δεν το αναζητάς κιόλας. Το θέμα ποιο είναι; Όταν όοοολοι γύρω σου, ζουν σε ένα τέλειο ροζ συννεφάκι, τους βλέπεις και επηρεάζεσαι όπως είναι φυσιολογικό. Και λες οκ δεν θα το σκέφτομαι αλλά σε πιάνει το παράπονο, αρχίζεις τη γκρίνια, το σκέφτεσαι και δεν έρχεται επειδή το σκέφτεσαι. Φαύλος κύκλος. 
Εγώ πάλι που δεν είμαι σχεσοφοβική, δεν έχω σταυρώσει άνθρωπο σχέσης. Όλοι ήθελαν να πηδήξουν και γεια σας.

----------


## anaisia_1989

joanna1991 την ίδια κατάσταση περνάω κι εγώ! θέλω κι εγώ σαν τρελή να βρεθώ σε μια σοβαρή σχέση, αλλά δεν μου κάθονται! άσε δε πως εμένα πολλοί από τους οποίους έχω "συναναστραφεί" λίγο περισσότερο από "φιλικά" με θέλανε ακριβώς γιατί είχα παραπάνω κιλάκια και μπορούσαν να πιάνουν πιο πολύ ψαχνό... μπορεί να ακουστώ υπερβολική, αλλά αυτό εμένα με πρόσβαλε. κι αυτό διότι έβλεπα ότι πολλοί από αυτούς απλά ήθελαν μια γλάστρα διαφορετική απ' όλες τις άλλες... όταν έλεγα πως ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω (όχι σεξ) γίνονταν μπουχός! μην τον είδατε τον ενδιαφερόμενο... 
τώρα μιλάω μ' ένα παιδί που δουλεύει σε ένα μαγαζί που συχνάζω (όχι, ήμουν από πριν πελάτης!), αλλά τα μηνύματα που παίρνω από την πλευρά του είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα... μια όλα καλά και μια "θα σε δω live και δεν θα σου μιλήσω"... δεν ξέρω ως θα εξελιχθεί αυτό τώρα, αλλά μπορώ να σου πω πως κι εμένα τελικά μου ήρθε ουρανοκατέβατο.
κάνε λίγο κουράγιο, συνέχισε να είσαι ο εαυτός σου και σε στιγμή άσχετη θα βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος, αν μύτη άλλο αυτός που θα βαφτίσεις κατάλληλος για την συγκεκριμένη εποχή.

υγ: ο κυριότερος λόγος που κωλώνουν να έρθουν να σου μιλήσουν είναι γιατί τα κοριτσάκια έχουν αποθρασυνθεί τόσο πράγμα που τους κάνει να χάνουν το αίσθημα του κυνηγού...

----------


## joanna1991

anaisia, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει ρε συ. Εν τω μεταξύ, σκέφτομαι ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι για κάποια πράγματα. Τι εννοώ; Εγώ και συ γουστάρουμε σχέσεις, κάποια άλλη μπορεί να γουστάρει μόνο σεξ. Δεκτό. 
Επίσης, ο κάθε άνθρωπος "βγάζει" προς τα έξω -εκπέμπει αν θες- αυτά που θέλει π.χ αν εγώ γουστάρω μόνο σεξ, μπορεί να ντυθώ λίγο πιο προκλητικά κτλ. αυτό θα "πουλήσω" (σίγουρα δεν ισχύει πάντα, αλλά σε μεγάλο ποσοστό.) Δεκτό και αυτό. 

Τότε ρε φίλος, τι έρχεσαι σε μένα, τη γλυκούλα, ομορφούλα κτλ. που είναι κάφρος, λέει μαλακίες, πετάει ατάκες και έχει χιούμορ (να κάνω και λίγο προμότιον γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου κάτσει :P ) και δεν πας στην κοπέλα που ανεβαίνει σε μπάρες και παίζει τους άνδρες στα δάχτυλα; 

Εν ολίγοις, μας/με ταλαιπωρούν 

υ.γ ελπίζω να εξελιχθεί όπως θες η κατάσταση με τον τύπο :)

----------


## filipparas

Τι σημαίνει "τι ζητά ένας άντρας;". Ο καθενας έχει τα κριτήρια του.

Πάντως από τις απαντήσεις βλέπω οτι δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς ανίδεοι για το άλλο φύλο, δεν είμαστε δά ΤΟΣΟ ρηχοί όσο φαντάζεστε.

----------


## joanna1991

Μα δεν μίλησε κανείς για το αν είστε ρηχοί ή όχι. Η δική μου απορία, για αυτό και ξεκίνησα την συζήτηση, είναι γιατί είμαι single (ή καλύτερα γιατί ενώ σκάσανε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, δεν έκατσαν) από τη στιγμή που άλλαξα τα πράγματα που έκανα λάθος (σώμα, συμπεριφορά, στοιχεία χαρακτήρα κτλ.) τα οποία αποδεδειγμένα "απωθούσαν" ή αποθάρρυναν αν θες καλύτερα, τους άνδρες από το να με προσεγγίσουν. 

Εγώ δεν έκρινα κανέναν, ούτε "τσουβάλιασα" καταστάσεις και ανθρώπους. Μιλάω προσωπικά για μενα, όπως και κάθε άτομο που απάντησε στο αρχικό μου ποστ. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαστε και τα δύο φύλα εξίσου ανίδεα για το τι θέλει το αντίθετο φύλο. Ή ακόμα και αν ξέρουμε ή έχουμε ψυχανεμιστεί κάποια πράγματα, μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιος/α στο δρόμο μας και να τα καταρρίψει, ακριβώς επειδή -όπως είπες και συ- ο καθένας έχει τα κριτήριά του.

----------


## Stephie_22

γεια σε ολους!!!!!
εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα με ιντρικαρε το θεμα και ειπα να ενδωσω!!!!
joanna 1991
Καταρχας τα σπας!!!!και καλα κανεις και το ριχνεις στο χιουμορ,πρεπει να διακωμωδουμε την κατασταση ,γιατι πιστεψε με αυτη η συζητησε με οσο σοβαροτητα και αν αντιμετωπιστει δεν βγαζει σε ασφαλες αποτελεσμα!!!!!
Λοιπον θα πω τι γνωμη μου, οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι (και δεν το παω σε αντρες συγκεκριμενα )κοιταζουν την καλοπεραση τους και τιν ανεση τους...Εχουμε γινει λιγο του τυπου "που να τρεχωτωρα" αυτο παει για τους αντρες
Οσο για τις γυναικες εχουν γινει τοσο επιθετικες και κυνικες,πραγμα που κανει τους αντρες να εχουν βολευτει σε αυτη την κατασταση οποτε να μην κυνηγουν αυτο που πραγματικα θελουν ,αλλα αυτο που θα τους κατσει.Και δεν μιλαω μονο για κλαρινογαμπρους καγκουρες και πεφτουλες,αλλα και τα σοβαρα παιδια!!!!αυτοι οι τελευταιοι βεβαια δεν κανουν κινηση γιατι φοβουνται την αποριψη.Εμεις οι γυναικες μπορει να δειχνουμε ανασφαλεις αλλα οι αντρες ειναι πολυ περισσοτερο!!!!
Και σε αυτο τον κυκαιωνα υπαρχουν και μερικοι ακομη "ρομαντικη" σαν και μας που δεν μας φτανει το "καβλαντισμα"της μια βραδιας,ειτε γιατι το εχουμε ζησει ειτε γιατι δεν το θελουμε ουτε σαν εμπειρια.ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΤΕ???
Αν ανηκεισ στην κατηγορια που ξερεις τι θελεις εισαι τυχερη(γιατι εγω φοβαμαι τη σχεση παρολο που το θελω)πιστεψε με θα βρεθει καποιο παιδι και μην απογοητευεσαι,απλα οταν βρεθει να εισαι δεκτικη και ανοιχτη να τον βαλεισ στη ζωη σου,γιατι οι ευκαιριες χανονται και μετα μενουμε να το μετανιωνουμε.Μεχρι τοτε ομως αναγκαστικα θα ανεχτεις την πλειαδα των "παρταλιδων"αντρων για τους οποιους σου προτεινω να περασεις καλα ,αλλα να μην χαλασεις καθολου απο την φαια ουσια σου.γιατι ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΥΤΑ!!!!¨)
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ???¨)¨)¨)¨)

----------


## joanna1991

stephie πραγματικά μου φτιαξες τη μέρα!!! Με το που διάβασα την πρώτη πρόταση έσκασε χαμόγελο τύπου τζόκερ :P 

νταξει τι να κάνω, αναγκάστηκα να το ρίξω στο χιούμορ γιατί όπως είπες και συ, αν το πάρεις σοβαρά το ζήτημα, πρώτον θα τρελαθείς και δεύτερον λογική εξήγηση δεν θα βρεθεί. (πριν ολοκληρώσω -επιτέλους!!!- έλεγα στην κολλητή μου ότι θα γυρίσω το σίκουελ του 40 ετών παρθένος!!! φαντάσου τι άλλες καφρο-μαλακίες έχω πετάξει για να μην με πάρει από κάτω). 

Τώρα όσον αφορά αυτά που λες, δεν ξέρω ρε συ. Δεν μπορώ να πω με απόλυτη σιγουριά το τι έχει παιχτεί εκεί έξω και γιατί είναι έτσι η σημερινή κατάσταση στις σχέσεις. Δεν μ'αρέσει να τσουβαλιάζω καταστάσεις και ανθρώπους γιατί από μόνη μου εγώ αποτελώ ένα ξεχωριστό παράδειγμα (περιπτωσάρα δηλαδή :P ) ανεξάρτητα από το αν π.χ με συνδέει με άλλες κοπέλες το θέμα των κιλών. Ο καθένας έχει πίσω του μια διαφορετική ιστορία, ένα background που τον έχει οδηγήσει σε αυτό που είναι σήμερα. Οπότε ακόμα και αν όλοι οι άντρες ή οι γυναίκες έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά, δεν μπορώ να τους βάλω στο ίδιο καζάνι γιατί ο καθένας έχει κάποιο δικό του, προσωπικό λόγο που έφτασε να λειτουργεί με τον χ, ψ τρόπο. 

Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι οι άντρες είναι ανασφαλείς σε γενικές γραμμές. Βλέπω όμως σε μεγάλο ποσοστό να έχουν ανεβάσει τα στανταρ τους, εμφανισιακά τουλάχιστον (λες και το προηγούμενο βράδυ πήδαγαν τη Ζιζέλ ή την Αντριάνα Λίμα ξερωγω). Ξαφνικά η κυτταρίτιδα, τα ψωμάκια κτλ. τους πειράζουν. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο, να πω ότι ζούσαμε και στη χώρα παραγωγής μοντέλων, πάει στο καλό. Αλλά οι περισσότεροι με τα υψηλά στάνταρ, μεταξύ μας, δεν θα έπρεπε να τα έχουν. 

Επίσης, δεν θεωρώ το καβλάντισμα κακό αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου. Τι εννοώ; Δεν θα κάτσω να καβλαντίζω με κάποιον πόσους μήνες π.χ γιατί από τη φύση μου, είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλει να δώσει και να πάρει περισσότερα. Άρα σχέση. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι ούτε αυτό μου κάθεται. Δεν είναι δηλαδή ότι μου την πέφτουν για καβλάντισμα και γω λέω όχι γιατί θέλω σχέσεις και να περπατάμε ξυπόλητοι σε ακρογιαλιές. Άλλωστε, με την μικρή εμπειρία που διαθέτω, ο τρόπος που ξεκινάνε οι περισσότερες σχέσεις σήμερα έχει αλλάξει άρδην. Δηλαδή, βγαίνουμε, πηδιόμαστε, αν περνάμε καλά σεξουαλικά και στον καφέ/ποτό, το βλέπουμε για πιο σοβαρά. Αναγκαστικά, λοιπόν πρώτα έρχεται το καβλάντισμα και μετά όλα τα άλλα. 

Και καταλήγω να πω ότι ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά τι θέλω, τι είμαι διατεθειμένη να προσφέρω σε έναν άνθρωπο και πως θέλω να είναι η προσωπική μου ζωή. Δεν τρέφω αυταπάτες, ξέρω τις αρχές μου, τα όρια μου κτλ. Βλέπεις, όταν το έξω σου δεν μετράει ούτε για σενα την ίδια, επενδύεις στο μέσα μπας και ρίξεις κανα intellectual χριστιανό. Έκανα λοιπόν, τις "επενδύσεις" μου εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά, για να ακούω κάθε μέρα, άντρες κάθε ηλικίας, τύπου κτλ. να λένε ότι οι γυναίκες έχουν χαλάσει, έχουν γίνει πουτάνες, δεν προσέχουν τον εσωτερικό τους κόσμο κτλ. κτλ. ο,τι μαλακία τους κατέβει δηλαδή προκειμένου να δικαιολογήσουν την μπακουροσύνη τους και τις δικές τους λάθος επιλογές. Με φόβο λοιπόν μήπως χαρακτηριστώ ψώνιο, θα κλείσω λέγοντας πως μάλλον είμαι ο μονόφθαλμος στον κόσμο των τυφλών, οπότε και να θέλω δεν μπορούν να με δουν.. 

υ.γ σόρρυ για τη χρήση "κακών" λέξεων αλλά εδώ δεν έχουμε έναν ώμο να αράξουμε, οι τυπικότητες μας μάραναν :P

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

πάντως ειλικρινά τι την θες την σχέση?
στην ηλικία σου με ένοιαζε να είμαι ελεύθερο πουλί. εντάξει να έχω κ κανα γκομενάκι αλλά όχι παραπάνω από 3μηνο-6μηνο.

ο γκόμενος 1ον ΠΑΧΑΙΝΕΙ

2ον σε καθυστερεί από τις σπουδές σου και από το μέλλον σου

3ον σε κάνει σπιτόγατα και βαριοκώλα

4ον σε κάνει αντικοινωνική και με περιορισμένο κύκλο

αυτά φυσικά αφού περάσει το πρώτο 3μηνο της σχέσης που εκεί πέφτει πολύ σεξ και γούτσου γούτσου.
μετά τα 25 θα κοιτάξετε να κάνετε μακροχρόνια σχέση. μην κοιτάτε και παρασέρνεστε από τις φίλες σας που έχουν ένα γκόμενο να κουβαλάνε σαν τσαντάκι ή ο γκόμενος της κουβαλάει αυτές σαν τσαντάκι. 

τι σας έπιασε μωρέ? χαρείτε εκεί την ελευθερία σας

----------


## giorgosdelta

Κοπελιές, αναπτερώσατε το ανδρικό ενδιαφέρον με αυτό το νήμα.
Διαβάζω με προσοχή μήπως και καταλάβω τί ζητάει επιτέλους μια γυναίκα.
Και είστε κατατοπιστικότατες.
Τζοάνα είναι οφθαλμοφανή τα λαθάκια που κάνεις με τους άντρες!!!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

ε μοιράσου τα μαζί μας ντε

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έλα,μολόγα,Ιωάννα!Μεταξύ μας μιλάμε.Για τα παπάκια τα κάνεις όλα!Ε;

----------


## joanna1991

Ναι, αν αντικαταστήσεις το κ με το ρ...χαχαχαχαχαχα

πάλι έγινα κάφρος..δεν θα βρω γκόμενο ποτέ μου :P χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## νικολας_ed

χαϊ κουκλες!
αν και ειμαι καπως μακρια ηλικιακα απο τις περισσοτερες σας, εντουτοις μου προκαλει ομορφη αισθηση που βλεπω οτι οι σημερινες νεες γυναικες ειναι πολυ πιο ωριμες σαν ατομα και σαν γυναικες απο ο,τι ηταν οι γυναικες της δικης μου γενιάς, οταν ησαν στην σημερινη ηλικια σας!
σημερα ειστε ανετες,ακομπλεξαριστες, πιο αληθινες ισως, γιατι δεν θελετε να κρυψετε πραγματα για να δωσετε μια φεηκ εικονα ειτε στις-στους φιλες σας, ειτε σε εναν αντρα που σας ενδιαφερει.
και τα κοριτσια του φορουμ κατα πλειοψηφια εχετε και ενα αλλο ακομα "συν", οτι μαθατε να σκεφτεστε για να εξισορροπισετε το οποιο μειονεκτημα της εξωτερικης εμφανισης.

λογικα η ιωαννα (αλλά και αλλες) αναρωτιεται , τι φταιει?
η κλικ καλα τα ειπε, αλλά και οι υπολοιποι.
το προφανες ειναι οτι η ιωαννα τωρα "παιζει και μαθαινει", αλλά επισης προφανες ειναι, οτι ακομα δεν μαθαινει απο τα λαθη της
σιγουρα θα μαθει στη πορεια, μεσα απο την εμπειρια της


απο την πλευρα ενος αντρα μιλωντας, τι θελει απο μια γυναικα? 
ενας γνησιος αντρας, ενα γνησιο αρσενικο (οχι ομως ψευτομαγκακος, οχι κλαρινογαμπρος, ουτε κρυφοαδερφη που το παιζει σερνίκουλας) σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι αυτονομη υπαρξη συναισθηματικα!

πλησιαζει την γυναικα βασικα για σεξ και παραλληλα για να του δινει χαρα και χαμογελο. να μην του τα σκοτιζει...
δεν εχει αναγκη δεσμο (παρά μονο οταν ερωτευτει αλλά αυτο δεν γινεται μεσα σε λιγο καιρο), δεν εχει αναγκη παρεα (εχει φιλους), δεν εχει αναγκη απο οικοκυρικα (ειτε γιατι ειναι ανεξαρτητος, ειτε γιατι καποια μανα θα τον εχει περιποιημενο-ταισμενο κλπ).

πλησιαζει λοιπον την γυναικα για σεξ. ή επιτρεπει σε μια γυναικα να τον πλησιασει εχοντας στο μυαλο του το να περασει καλα μαζι της, με βασικο στοιχειο το σεξ και μετα ολα τα άλλα που σιγουρα θα πρεπει να ειναι κι αυτα ομορφα.
απαραβατος ορος λοιπον για να μεινει περαν της μιας βραδιας ή για παραπανω απο λιγες μερες ενας αντρας, ειναι το καλο κρεβατι

ομως, επιπλεον για να μεινει με μια γυναικα, θελει να νιωθει οτι η γυναικα του τον εχει αναγκη! οτι τον θελει σαν τρελη.
επιπλεον οτι ενω ειναι δυναμικη, ειναι αυτος που την υποτασει εστω και προσωρινα, εστω και στο κρεβατι.
οτι τον γουσταρει σαν αντρα, οτι του την πεφτει απο μονη της. αυτο εξιταρει τον αντρα. τον πραγματικο αντρα. τον ντεμι-σεκ μπορει να τον κομπλαρει

αναρωτιεστε γιατι οι "σκυλες" εχουν τους καλυτερους γκομενους και τους κρατανε κιολας.
ειναι απλο. γιατι αυτες που κρατανε τις σχεσεις τους, οταν κλεινουν οι πορτες και δεν τους βλεπουν οι αλλες, γινονται "κοτουλες" (σε ολα τα άλλα θεματα πλην του σεξ.)
αυτες που παραμενουν σκυλες και με τον αντρα τους-γκομενο τους, μενουν μονες τους ειτε συντομα ειτε αργα.
ή απλα δεν εχουν να κανουν με οριτζιναλ αντρες, αλλά με φεηκ!

επιπλεον, διοτι οι σκυλες ειναι δυναμικες αλλά οταν εσεις δεν βλεπετε, και ενω εχουν δειξει στον αντρα οτι ειναι δυναμικες, κανουν τις "παπιες" στα υπολοιπα ζητηματα εκτος του σεξ. εκει παραμενουν διεκδικητικες αλλά ποτέ απαιτητικες. και αυτο ειναι που συντηρει μια σχεση με εναν αντρα. 
κι ετσι ο αντρας σκεφτεται: "με γουσταρει, λιωνει για μενα, με θελει. την φτιαχνω"
και αυτο του δινει χαρα και αυτοπεποιθηση!
ετσι κρατανε οι "σκυλες" τους αντρες τους οσο και αν δεν το πιστευετε καποιες :)


η ιωαννα λοιπον ειναι ειλικρινες ατομο. αυτο ειναι καλο, ειναι αρετη που θα εκτιμησει ενας αντρας
ειναι ευθυμη και χαρουμενη και χιουμοριστρια. και αυτο ειναι μεγαλο συν. σιγουρα ο αντρας που ειναι μαζι της, περνα κοινωνικα καλα. εχει και επιπεδο που πηρε λογω ανατροφης. 
αρα? τι παει στραβα? υποθετω (οπως σε χιλιαδες αλλες κοπελες), το σεξουαλικο-συναισθηματικο!

και τι μπορει να φταιει πανω σε αυτο? 
ενα, οτι δεν εξιταρει τον αντρα που ειναι μαζι της. δεν του την πεφτει, δεν του "κουνιεται", ή το αντιθετο, ειναι πολυ απαιτητικη και τον κομπλαρει. σιγουρα ομως δεν του κανει "αξεχαστο κρεβατι".
δευτερο ισως ειναι, οτι συναισθηματικα δεν του δειχνει οτι τον εχει αναγκη. αρα τι να μεινει να κανει ο αλλος? να μπλεξει με μια δυναμικη και εξυπνη κοπελα που δεν τον εχει αναγκη?
και τριτο ισως ειναι οτι μπορει να του γινεται πολυ φορτικη (το αντιθετο το αποκλειω καπου, το να ψιλοαδιαφορει δηλαδη, αφου λογικα θα του δειχνει οτι τον θελει αφου φοβαται οτι κι αυτος θα την παρατησει) με αποτελεσμα να τον "πνιγει"

σχετικα με αυτα τα τρια τελευταια μπορει να πεφτω τελειως εξω, αφου δεν την ξερω την κοπελα, σιγουρα ομως τα προηγουμενα αυτων ειναι σωστα , τουλαχιστον οπως τα βλεπω εγω.

ή παιζει και κατι ακομα. το να ετυχε να μην εχει βρει απο συμπτωση εναν αντρα που να αξιζει.

ιωαννα μου, μην "κωλωνεις", εισαι γυναικα που εχεις πολλα συν και που σιγουρα στο μελλον, θα βρεθουν αρκετοι που θα τα εκτιμησουν. απλα δεν ετυχε μεχρι τωρα.
και αν νομιζεις οτι ισχυει κατι απο αυτα τα τρια που ειπα, προσπαθησε να αλλαξεις, αν κατι σου ειναι μπορετό πανω σε αυτα.
ιδιαιτερα το σεξουαλικο, οταν μαθεις να το χειριζεσαι καλα, τοτε κανενας αντρας δεν θα θελει να φυγεις απο τη ζωη του.

οι παππουδες μας ειχαν ενα ρητο
η τελεια γυναικα πρεπει να ειναι:
- κυρια στο σαλονι (εισαι). και αυτο γιατι εισαι ευθυμη, συγχρονη, ακομπλεξαριστη, ζωντανη. χαιρεται δηλαδη να σε παρουσιαζει ο αντρας.
- σκλαβα στη κουζινα (εισαι ή μπορεις να γινεις). το να μπορεις δηλαδη να μην αδιαφορεις για ο,τι ο αλλος θελει απο σενα βοηθεια.
- και ******* στο κρεβατι (εισαι?)?

αν ναι, μην στενοχωριεσαι για τιποτα. ο αντρας ο σωστος, μπορει να ερθει και εκει που δεν το περιμενεις

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

ρε αδερφέ συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά κάνε μια διευκρίνηση!
αυτά όλα τα κάνεις για να ρήξεις έναν συγκλονιστικό υπεργαλαξιακό γκόμενο ή για καναν κλώνο του ζακ από πάνω?
(άντε να ναι διασημότητα τουλάχιστον)

----------


## joanna1991

Ερώτηση προς τον κύριο που μπήκε στην συζήτηση: δέχομαι ότι απαραίτητο είναι το καλό κρεβάτι (από την πρώτη κιόλας φορά) αλλά συγγνώμη ρε φίλε, αν εσύ π.χ πας με 20 διαφορετικές και δεν ταιριάξεις μαζί τους στο σεξ, τι θα κάνεις; θα μείνεις μπακούρι; 

Συμφωνώ ότι το σεξ είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας για να προχωρήσει η σχέση δύο ανθρώπων αλλά δεν απορρίπτεις κάποιον αμέσως επειδή δεν έκανες το κρεβάτι που βλέπεις στις τσόντες. Άποψή μου είναι ότι αν υπάρχει επικοινωνία και διάθεση για βελτίωση μπορείς να καταφέρεις τα πάντα. Άρα, ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ σαν γυναίκα πάω με κάποιον, ενδέχεται να μην τρελαθώ από τις επιδόσεις του αλλά αν δω ότι μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί του, θα το παλέψω γιατί υπάρχει επικοινωνία, κατανόηση και κακά τα ψέμματα, αν κάποιος σε φτιάχνει και σου αρέσει, θέλεις να τον ευχαριστήσεις με κάθε τρόπο. Άρα θα μπεις στη διαδικασία να δοκιμάσεις κάτι νέο, σεξουαλικά πάντα, ή να κάνεις κάτι με διαφορετικό τρόπο π.χ προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας.

Εγώ ας πούμε δεν έχω πολλές εμπειρίες σεξουαλικά. Ελάχιστες θα έλεγα. Είμαι όμως της άποψης ότι αν υπάρχει διάθεση για "μάθημα", είμαι υπέρ στο να δοκιμάσω κάτι διαφορετικό ή να βελτιώσω κάποιο κομμάτι. Δεν δέχομαι να με απορρίψει κάποιος (που με έχει γνωρίσει έστω και λίγο) επειδή στο κρεβάτι περίμενε τη Jenna Jameson και εμφανίστηκε το κορίτσι της διπλανής πόρτας. Δεν γεννηθήκαμε να ξέρουμε τα πάντα, ούτε υπάρχουν καταγεγραμμένα σε database στον εγκέφαλό μας. Ανοίξτε το στοματάκι σας και μιλήστε και πείτε τι θέλετε, πως σας αρέσει μία συγκεκριμένη πράξη κτλ. Ή διαφορετικά δείχτε το με όμορφο τρόπο εκείνη τη στιγμή. 
Άντε, γιατί πολλούς απαιτητικούς βλέπω τελευταία, λες και κεινοι κατέχουν την τέχνη και τα μυστικά του σεξ καλύτερα απ'τον καθένα. Χαλαρώστε λίγο άντρες!

----------


## joanna1991

Επίσης όσον αφορά το τρίπτυχο κυρία-σκλάβα-******* έχω να πω το εξής. 
Κάθε γυναίκα, μπορεί να είναι ή κυρία ή ******* ή σκλάβα ή όλα μαζί αρκεί να βρεθεί ο άντρας που θα θέλει να γίνει έτσι για πάρτη του. Έχω δει κοπέλες που καίγανε σουτιέν και δήλωναν φανατικές φεμινίστριες και μετά σου λέγανε μυστικά για τον τέλειο μουσακά. 
Όπως εσείς αγαπητοί άντρες, μπορεί να σοβαρευτείτε για χάρη μιας κοπέλας έτσι και μεις μπορούμε να κλειστούμε σε μια κουζίνα ή να γίνουμε τα επόμενα αστέρια του Σειρηνάκη, φτάνει να βρεθεί ο άνθρωπος που θα μας το "βγάλει". 

Εγώ το καλό μου το παστίτσιο και τις ικανότητές μου στο κρεβάτι δεν τις δίνω όπου και όπου :P

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν ξερω τι λέτε εσείς αλλα΄εγώ μπορώ να έχω τα παπάκια που είδα λίγο παραπάνω;;; :-D 

Kαι όσο για το εν λόγο τριπτυχο θεωρώ τον ιδάνικο συνδυασμό σε μια γυναίκα ;) Νιώθει κι η ίδια λίγο πιο ολοκληρωμένη νομίζω. Ετσι δεν είναι;;;

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

θεωρώ οτι αυτό το τρίπτυχο είναι ξεπερασμένο.
η γυναίκα τώρα έχει άλλες απαιτήσεις στην καθημερινότητάς της.ο άνδρας πρέπει να δείχνει κατανόηση να την στηρίζει κ να την βοηθάει.
όταν οι γυναίκες καθότανε σπίτια τους κ φρόντιζαν το νοικοκυριό τους ,την μόρφωσή τους κ τα παιδιά τους μπορούσαν να ακολουθούν το τρίπτυχο.
τώρα έχει να αναλάβει πολλούς ρόλους.
μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει 8-9-10 ώρες την μέρα σε απαιτητικό πόστο,δν μπορεί να γυρίζει σπίτι και να ναι πολυμηχάνημα.
στο τέλος θα ναι κακοποιημένη καφετιέρα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ε καλά δεν εννοώ να είναι όπως πάλια! Εννοείται πως οι δουλειές μοιράζονται κλπ κλπ αλλά είναι το attitude που εκπέμπει ρε παιδί μου!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

άσε τα ατιτιουντ γιατί χαλάς την πιάτσα κ κακομαθαίνουν οι άνδρες κ μετά τα περιμένουν όλα απο μας!χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## νικολας_ed

> _Originally posted by joanna1991_
> Ερώτηση προς τον κύριο που μπήκε στην συζήτηση: δέχομαι ότι απαραίτητο είναι το καλό κρεβάτι (από την πρώτη κιόλας φορά) αλλά συγγνώμη ρε φίλε, αν εσύ π.χ πας με 20 διαφορετικές και δεν ταιριάξεις μαζί τους στο σεξ, τι θα κάνεις; θα μείνεις μπακούρι; 
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι το σεξ είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας για να προχωρήσει η σχέση δύο ανθρώπων αλλά δεν απορρίπτεις κάποιον αμέσως επειδή δεν έκανες το κρεβάτι που βλέπεις στις τσόντες. Άποψή μου είναι ότι αν υπάρχει επικοινωνία και διάθεση για βελτίωση μπορείς να καταφέρεις τα πάντα. Άρα, ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ σαν γυναίκα πάω με κάποιον, ενδέχεται να μην τρελαθώ από τις επιδόσεις του αλλά αν δω ότι μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί του, θα το παλέψω γιατί υπάρχει επικοινωνία, κατανόηση και κακά τα ψέμματα, αν κάποιος σε φτιάχνει και σου αρέσει, θέλεις να τον ευχαριστήσεις με κάθε τρόπο. Άρα θα μπεις στη διαδικασία να δοκιμάσεις κάτι νέο, σεξουαλικά πάντα, ή να κάνεις κάτι με διαφορετικό τρόπο π.χ προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας.
> 
> Εγώ ας πούμε δεν έχω πολλές εμπειρίες σεξουαλικά. Ελάχιστες θα έλεγα. Είμαι όμως της άποψης ότι αν υπάρχει διάθεση για "μάθημα", είμαι υπέρ στο να δοκιμάσω κάτι διαφορετικό ή να βελτιώσω κάποιο κομμάτι. Δεν δέχομαι να με απορρίψει κάποιος (που με έχει γνωρίσει έστω και λίγο) επειδή στο κρεβάτι περίμενε τη Jenna Jameson και εμφανίστηκε το κορίτσι της διπλανής πόρτας. Δεν γεννηθήκαμε να ξέρουμε τα πάντα, ούτε υπάρχουν καταγεγραμμένα σε database στον εγκέφαλό μας. Ανοίξτε το στοματάκι σας και μιλήστε και πείτε τι θέλετε, πως σας αρέσει μία συγκεκριμένη πράξη κτλ. Ή διαφορετικά δείχτε το με όμορφο τρόπο εκείνη τη στιγμή. 
> Άντε, γιατί πολλούς απαιτητικούς βλέπω τελευταία, λες και κεινοι κατέχουν την τέχνη και τα μυστικά του σεξ καλύτερα απ'τον καθένα. Χαλαρώστε λίγο άντρες!


κακως απαντω, αλλά θελω να σου πω κατι τελευταια μηπως και σου φανουν χρησιμα.

μην μιλας επιθετικα σε εναν αντρα ποτέ. ή θα σου ριξει καντηλια και θα σε αγνοησει, ή θα εξαφανιστει και θα σε αγνοει. και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, θα γινεις αορατη για αυτον.
αν μου μιλας καπως αποτομα εμενα που δεν με ξερεις, και το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να σου πω κατι (κατ'εμε) χρησιμο, και επιπλεον δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χωρισουμε, πως θα μιλας σε εναν ανθρωπο που τον ξερεις? και που μαζι του μπορει πολλες φορες να εχεις αντικρουομενα θελω?

δευτερο, δεν μιλησα ουτε για επιδοσεις πορνοσταρ, ουτε για την τζινα
ουτε μιλησα μονο για το σεξ στην σχεση. επικεντρωθηκες σε αυτο περισσοτερο λες και δεν σου ειπα κι αλλα. ναι το σεξ ειναι απο τα πλεον βασικα, αλλά το πιο βασικο ειναι αλλο. το να μην τον στενοχωρεις, το να του δινεις χαρα και να μην τον ζαλιζεις.

τριτο, απο που ειδες οτι οσοι σου πουν δυο πραγματα πρεπει να χαλαρωσουν?
εγω (και οι αλλοι) χαλαροι ειμαστε, ή θα χαλαρωσουμε. το θεμα ειναι αν εσυ θα εισαι σε μια μονιμη σχεση που να σου αρεσει και οχι να γινονται αφαντοι οι αντρες λιγο καιρο μετα μαζι σου...

λυπαμαι αν σε στενοχωρησα ή σε θυμωσα, δεν ειχα τετοια προθεση
πρωτου λοιπον ξανα αναρωτηθεις το γιατι μετα απο λιγο καιρο οι αντρες φευγουν μακρια σου, αναρωτησου τι προσφερεις εσυ σε αυτους για να τους κρατησεις.
σιγουρα δεν τους δινεις κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο που εχουν. αλλιως θα εμεναν.
και βλεποντας το πως απαντησες σε μενα, κανενας αντρας δεν θα ανεχτει να του επιτιθεσαι ή να του πουλας μυαλο, γενικοτερα δηλαδη να του τα σκοτιζεις
αν ετσι μιλας σε εναν τοσο μεγαλυτερο σου και τοσο πιο εμπειροτερο σου, τοτε πως μιλας στους πιτσιρικαδες της ηλικιας σου?

αυτα σκεψου, για να μην χρειαστει να μαθεις μεσα απο δυσαρεστες εμπειριες που θα σε πληγωσουν. και οτι πρεπει μερικα πραγματα να τα δεις πιο "χαλαρα".

βαζω στοιχημα (βλεποντας τις απαντησεις σου σε μενα) οτι εισαι απο τις γυναικες που χωρις ισως το καταλαβαινουν, προσπαθουν να ευνουχισουν την ψυχολογια ενος αντρα. και λογικο ειναι ο αλλος να "την κανει" οταν το καταλαβει λιγες μερες μετα.
για αυτο σου μιλησα για οριτζιναλ αντρες.
στους φεηκ αυτο μπορει να λειτουργει, αλλά αν σου αρεσαν οι φεηκ θα ειχες βρει εναν και θα ηταν μαζι σου.
αφου λοιπον κατα πως φαινεται σε εξιταρουν τα γνησια αρσενικα, τοτε χαλαρωσε, μιλα γλυκα, χαμογελα και πεξτο και λιγο κοτουλα. δεν θα χασεις...
αυτα απο μενα

----------


## joanna1991

Γιατί νομίζεις ότι σου επιτίθεμαι; και πόσο μάλλον προσωπικά σε σενα που δεν σε γνωρίζω κιόλας; Δεν με στεναχώρησες, ούτε με θύμωσες, απλά απάντησα στην άποψη που παρέθεσες, η οποία είναι απολύτως δεκτή. 

Γιατί παίρνεις ως επίθεση, την αντίθετη άποψη; Εγώ απλά τόνισα το γεγονός ότι πολλοί άντρες μετρούν το σεξ υπέρ του δέοντος. Εννοώντας φυσικά ότι ενδέχεται να απορρίψουν μια κοπέλα με την οποία μπορεί να περάσουν πολύ καλά, μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν έμειναν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι από την πρώτη φορά που πήγαν μαζί της. 

Επέτρεψε μου, να γνωρίζω 5 πράγματα παραπάνω για τους άντρες της δικής μου γενιάς, εφόσον λες ότι έχουμε και μια άλφα διαφορά ηλικίας. Επειδή έχω αρκετούς φίλους άντρες και πολλές φορές μιλάμε για τέτοια θέματα, όλοι έχουν παραδεχτεί ότι έδιωξαν κοπέλα που άξιζε από δίπλα τους γιατί όταν πήγαν μαζί της δεν ήταν αυτό που περίμεναν. Ένας φίλος μου μάλιστα, πάνω σε μια κρίση ειλικρίνειας που τον είχε πιάσει, μου είχε πει το εξής: "Είμαστε τόσο μαλάκες που ενώ τη θέλουμε (τη γυναίκα) "παρθένα" σχεδόν αμεταχείριστη, λακίζουμε μόλις δούμε ότι δεν ξέρει να πηδιέται καλά". Οπότε το "άντρες χαλαρώστε" ήταν γενική διαπίστωση και προφανώς και δεν έθιξα εσένα προσωπικά. 

Και επειδή, αναφέρθηκες στο τι προσφέρω εγώ και μήπως τους ευνουχίζω, θα επαναλάβω το εξής (γιατί το έχω ξαναφέρει): όταν έχεις μάθει μόνη σου να διαχειρίζεσαι καταστάσεις, προβλήματα, να είσαι κυρίαρχος του εαυτού σου, αυτό ως εκ τούτου οδηγεί σε έναν άλφα δυναμισμό. Δεν προσπαθώ να ευνουχίσω κανέναν αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις έχω μάθει να στηρίζομαι στα πόδια μου και αυτό που αναζητώ είναι έναν άντρα που θα αναγνωρίζει το γεγονός ότι είμαι δυναμική αλλά παράλληλα δεν θα με αφήνει μόνη μου, γενικότερα. 

(επειδή σχολάω θα συνεχίσω σε άλλο ποστ!)

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

γυναίκα,στην κουζίνα σου τώρα 

θες κ διπλό ποστ:lol:

----------


## joanna1991

χαχαχαχαχα έφυγα έφυγα... πάω να φτιάξω παστίτσιο :P

----------


## νικολας_ed

οκ σορρυ, παρεξηγησα :)
ειναι φανερο οτι εισαι δυναμικη κοπελα. κρατα ομως την δυναμικοτητα σου για τους τριτους και οχι για τον αντρα που θα εισαι μαζι.
ουτως ή αλλως, μια σχεση εμπεριεχει στοιχεια αντιπαλοτητας . απο το αν και που θα βγειτε μεχρι πιο περιπλοκα και συνθετα θεματα
αν λοιπον στις συγκρουσεις σου μαζι του εισαι δυναμικη, γιατι να καθισει μαζι σου?
ποτε μην πας κοντρα με εναν αντρα που θελεις να ειστε μαζι.

το καλυτερο σε αυτη την ηλικια , ειναι το "παιζω και μαθαινω"
οπότε ισως ειναι καλυτερο για σενα αυτο που σου ειπαν και καποιες κοπελες, μην πας σε μονιμη σχεση ακομα, κανε πολλες και μικρης διαρκειας
οταν θα ερθει αυτος που "πρεπει", θα το καταλαβεις απο μονη σου και τοτε θα εχεις αρκετη εμπειρια για να τον κρατησεις
καλη σου μερα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πότε η δυναμικότητα έγινε κακό στοιχείο :S 
Αυτο το "μην πας κόντρα σε άντρα" δε ακόμα πιο περίεργο! Πραγματικα βρίσκω αυτές τις απόψεις λιγάκι παλαιολιθικές, με όλο το συμπάθειο....

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

θα συμφωνήσω
τώρα οι γυναίκες δν είναι εξαρτημένες από τους άνδρες. ίσα ίσα πολλές από αυτές δουλεύουν σκληρά. 
δν θα καθόμαστε να κάνουμε σαν γατάκια για να ρίξουμε τον έναν κ μοναδικό συγκλονιστικό γκόμενο. αυτά ξεχάστε τα
αλλάξανε οι καιροί.
δν θα κάτσω να καταπιέσω την προσωπικότητά μου για να έχω έναν μαμάκια πάνω από το κεφάλι μου που νομίζει οτι είναι αληθινός ΑΝΔΡΑΣ και δικαιούται να του φέρομαι σαν ναναι βασιλιάς.

ο αληθινός άνδρας αγαπάει πραγματικά κ βαθιά κ δν βάζει τον εγωισμό του πάνω από τον έρωτά του.
επίσης είναι ανεξάρτητος , δν έχει ανάγκη ούτε από την μαμά του ούτε από την γκόμενα να τον καλοπιάνει κ να του χαιδεύει το ΕΙΝΑΙ του.
αντιθέτως καταλαβαίνει αμέσως τα ειλικρινή αισθήματα κ τις καλές προθέσεις κ δν παρεξηγεί συμπεριφορές.
κ επειδή έχω γνωρίσει αληθινούς άνδρες,ξερνάνε με τέτοια καμώματα.

κ μη ξεχνατε το αληθινό είναι πολύ πιο καλό από το τέλειο!

----------


## Scarllet_D

That^

----------


## joanna1991

κορίτσια, προφανώς και καλύψατε πλήρως αυτά που ήθελα να εκφράσω μιας και προσπαθούσα να συγκρατηθώ για να μην βρίσω. 

επίσης, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το εξής: εφόσον μετράει τόσο πολύ το να το παίζεις γυναικάκι, εμείς οι δυναμικές θα πρέπει να δείξουμε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είμαστε; αυτό δεν έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με την καραμελίτσα "να είσαι ο εαυτός σου"; 

just sayin'

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

κοίτα επειδή μου θυμίζεις λίγο εμένα 5-6 χρόνια πριν, μήπως υπερβάλεις εαυτόν? 
δηλαδή μήπως προσπαθείς να φαίνεσαι λίγο παραπάνω δυναμική απότι είσαι?γιατί στο τέλος κ θα σου βγει καταπίεση κ έτσι δημιουργείς λάθος εντυπώσεις

----------


## νικολας_ed

κοριτσια πραγματι ετσι λειτουργειτε σημερα και δεν ειπε κανενας να σκυβετε το κεφαλι στον καθε μαμακια
ουτε και αμφιβαλω το αν καποιες γνωρισατε καποτε και σωστους αντρες. αναρωτιεμαι ομως γιατι δεν ειστε μαζι τους καποιες.

αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι αυτο που ειπε ακριβως πριν η ζηλιαρου :)
οτι η πολυ δυναμικοτητα οδηγει στην καταπιεση
ουτε και ειπα το να σκυβετε το κεφαλι μπροστα στο πασα

αν θυμαστε οσες εχετε μια α ηλικια, σιγουρα οι γιαγιαδες σας θα ειχατε ακουσει οτι ελεγαν πως η γυναικα πρεπει να ειναι ενα βημα πισω απο τον αντρα
οχι οτι τουτο θα συμβαινει, απλα ο αντρας ετσι πρεπει να το εισπρατει
αν τωρα, εσεις νομιζετε οτι ειστε τοσο δυναμικες που να μπορεσετε να "καβαλησετε" εναν πραγματικο αντρα, ή θα φατε κερατο, ή θα μεινετε μονες
αλλά μετα μην αναρωτιεστε το τι φταιει...

σας χαιρετω και την επομενη φορα που θα ακουσετε καποιον να μιλα για τα δικα σας προβληματα, μην πεφτετε να τον "φατε" ολες, για καλο σας σας μιλαει

----------


## joanna1991

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί βγάζετε συμπεράσματα.. δηλαδή, τι; επειδή είμαι δυναμική σημαίνει ότι θα καπελώσω ή θα καβαλήσω αυτόν που θα σταθεί δίπλα μου; 

ο άνθρωπος μέσα στη σχέση αλλάζει. αναθεωρείς κάποια πράγματα και σίγουρα βλέπεις μέχρι που σε παίρνει. εσείς έχετε την ίδια συμπεριφορά απέναντι σε όλους τους ανθρώπους στη ζωή σας; θα τρελαθώ δηλαδή με αυτά που βλέπω. 
το γεγονός ότι υποστηρίζω τη θέση μου εδώ δεν σημαίνει ότι βγαίνω έξω και πλακώνω στις φάπες όποιον διαφωνήσει μαζί μου. ούτε ο δυναμισμός που έχω εκφράζεται με την ίδια μορφή σε όλους τους ανθρώπους που ξέρω.

----------


## νικολας_ed

> _Originally posted by joanna1991_
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί βγάζετε συμπεράσματα.. δηλαδή, τι; επειδή είμαι δυναμική σημαίνει ότι θα καπελώσω ή θα καβαλήσω αυτόν που θα σταθεί δίπλα μου;





> _Originally posted by joanna1991_
> κορίτσια, προφανώς και καλύψατε πλήρως αυτά που ήθελα να εκφράσω μιας και προσπαθούσα να συγκρατηθώ για να μην βρίσω.


μου αρεσει που απορεις κιολας :tumble:
μιλατε, οχι μονο εσυ αλλά και οι υπολοιπες μαγκιτισσες, για αντρες και αν καποιος πει κατι που δεν σας αρεσει, θελετε να τον βρισετε κιολας αντι να τον ακουσετε.
την στιγμη που δεν σας εβρισε

σας δινω τις συμβουλες που θα σας εδιναν και οι γιαγιαδες σας που κρατησαν γαμους (τις τοτε σχεσεις τους) για μια ζωη και εσεις αντιδρατε γιατι θελετε να ειστε κοκκορακια. και μετα απορειτε γιατι ειστε μονες (οχι μονο εσυ που ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο για ενα νεο κοριτσι αλλά και αλλες που ειναι στα 30 και 40)

σας λεω οτι οι πραγματικοι αντρες ειναι αυτονομοι συναισθηματικα και δεν σας εχουν αναγκη γιατι αυτο που θελουν περισσοτερο , το παιρνουν ευκολα απο την καθε μια και εσεις με λετε παλαιολιθικο.

φοβαστε (οι μεγαλυτερες, εσυ εισαι μικρη για να εχεις νιωσει τετοιο φοβο) οτι θα γερασετε μονες αλλά δεν μπορειτε να μιληστε νορμαλ με εναν αντρα που διαφωνειτε μαζι του. ποσο μαλλον να συζυσετε μαζι του, να σας ανεχτει και να τον ανεχτειτε...

ανετα με λετε "μαλακα" μεσα σας , την στιγμη που εχοντας καλη προθεση τρωω χρονο για να σας πω κατι χρησιμο.

ενταξει κυραδες μου, εσεις που τα ξερετε ολα και εχετε βρει και αντρες σωστους γιατι δεν ειστε μαζι τους?
γιατι φευγουν?
θελετε την αληθεια?
γιατι αν μου σκοτιζετε εμενα τα νεφρα και θελετε να βρισετε και με λετε παλαιολιθικο και οτι και καλα δεν ξερω τι λεω και μου προσαπτετε και λογια που δεν ειπα, την στιγμη που δεν εχετε τιποτα να χωρισετε μαζι μου, τοτε τι θα κανετε στον ανθρωπο που θελετε να περασετε μια ζωη με αυτον και που θα εχετε τοσα πολλα να σας χωριζουν καθε μερα?

ειτε το θελετε ειτε οχι, ειτε σας αρεσει, ειτε οχι, εμεις αυτο που θελουμε το εχουμε
την μια βδομαδα με την μια σας , την αλλη με την αλλη κ.ο.κ.
*αυτη ομως που θα μπορεσει να μας κρατησει*, ειναι αυτη που εχει μαθει να μας ακουει, που εχει μαθει να μας σεβετε, που εχει μαθει να μην μας σκοτιζει πολυ τα νεφρα
και θα τσακωθουμε μαζι σας, και θα αγριεψουμε και θα μαλακωσουμε
ολα στο παιχνιδι της ζωης ειναι

αλλά οταν πεφτετε σαν μαγκες να μας πουλησετε μαγκιες και εξυπναδες, παιρνετε εξιτηριο και αντε γεια...

αυτα ειχε να σας πει ενας αντρας που σας εχει σπουδασει, που εχει γνωρισει αρκετες σαν φιλες μετα πηδηματος για χρονια παρα τα παραπανησια κιλα του, που εχει κανει δυο γαμους και που ηταν ετοιμος να κανει και δευτερο διαζυγιο γιατι η γυναικα του που ειναι απο τις πλεον δυναμικες γυναικες που εχει γνωρισει, ξεχασε μερικες φορες οτι στον οριτζιναλ αντρα δεν φερονται σαν κοκκορακια... αν εσεις ψαχνετε για αγορακια, κηπ γκοινγκ.
αν ψαχνετε για κατι πιο στρ8, ακουστε το τι σας λενε και παψτε να το παιζετε μπουμπουλινες :wink1: 
σταματω εδω την συμμετοχη μου στο παρρον νημα για να μεινουμε αγαπημενοι. καλα να περνατε:tumble:

----------


## joanna1991

δηλαδή, το να είσαι δυναμικός ακυρώνει το γεγονός ότι μπορώ να σε ακούσω, να σε σεβαστώ, να μην σε σκοτίζω; μάλιστα. 

επίσης, με την ίδια λογική και μια γυναίκα έχει αυτό που θέλει άρα γιατί να αναλωθεί σε έναν άντρα που δεν θα τη σέβεται, που θα της ζητάει να δείξει κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είναι, που θα της πρήζει τα συκώτια, που θα θέλει να την βλέπει με τακούνια ενώ αυτή τα σιχαίνεται, που.. που.. που... 
Θα σου πω γιατί. Γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι συντροφικό ον. Γιατί μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις μόνος σου μια χαρά αλλά κατά βάθος όλοι χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον να μας στηρίξει. 

Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί ενώ όλοι λένε ότι πρέπει να'σαι ο εαυτός σου, εσύ μου λες ότι δεν πρέπει να δείχνω τόσο δυναμική; Πιάστηκες από αυτό και αράδιασες ένα κατεβατό με υπέροχα, κοσμητικά επίθετα τύπου κυράδες. 

Και στην τελική, εφόσον όπως λες, δεν μπορούμε να δεχτούμε την δική σου άποψη, γιατί συνεχίζω να σου απαντάω; Προφανώς γιατί δέχομαι την άποψή σου αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν την απο-δέχομαι. Αν αυτό είναι κατακριτέο τότε οκ. Σ'αφήνω να είσαι ένα βήμα μπροστά (μιας και είσαι παλαιάς κοπής)

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

νικόλα δν πέφτει καμία να σε φάει βρε συ,απλά δν συμφωνούμε σε όλα γιατί μερικές από τις συμβουλές που δίνεις δν είναι σύγχρονες κ δν ταιριάζουν ,δν συμβαδίζουν με την ζωή της γυναίκας τη σήμερον.τι να κάνουμε τα πράγματα εξελίσονται ραγδαία 


εμένα στην γειτονιά μου κάποτε δούλευαν 50 άνδρες 5 γυναίκες πριν 3 χρόνια τώρα δουλεύουν μόνο 5 άνδρες και καμιά 20αρια γυναίκες

αν με ρωτάς σε ανάλογη συζήτηση που άνδρες θα είχαν την πλειοψηφία και θα μιλούσαν για γυναίκες, οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα εξέφραζε την άποψή της ,θα έτρωγε κ γιουχαρίσματα,μη σου πω κ αισχρόλογα. εμείς λίγο αντιδράμε(σε ατάκες τύπου :πρέπει να είστε ήσυχες κ να λέτε σε όλα ναι) κ μας έβγαλες οτι θέλουμε κ να σας καβαλίσουμε
ξέρουμε όλοι πως συζητάνε οι άνδρες για γυναίκες άστο. σεξιστικά κάφρικα απόλυτα μην την ψάχνεις.οπότε θεωρώ οτι είμαστε πολύ καλές μαζί σου μιας και είσαι μόνο ένας(αστειάκι):roll:
γιατί να σταματήσεις να συμμετέχεις κάτσε εδώ μιας κ είσαι μόνο ένας να έχουμε κ λίγο αντίλογο



δν θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να καβαλάμε κανέναν. και ούτε κ αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο
σε μια ερωτική σχέση πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα κοκτέιλ απο αγάπη φιλία κ έρωτα

απλά πρέπει κ οι άνδρες να καταλαβαίνουν λίγο τι περνάνε οι γυναίκες και να βοηθάνε λίγο την κατάσταση κ όχι να έχουν επιπλέον απαιτήσεις τύπου <<μη μιλάς μη γελάς κινδυνεύει η Ελλάς>>

και εσείς τσούπρες μην κάνετε έτσι: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTAZRNEI30

απλά βρείτε ένα καλό παιδί να σας αγαπάει κ να σας κοιτάει στα μάτια

εγώ έχω βρει ένα παιδί 100%στρειτ το χω τσεκάρει .αφού βρήκα εγώ ,θα βρούνε κ άλλες γλωσσούδες
όμως έχω πολλούς φίλους που τους αγαπώ τους εκτιμώ αλλά τους βλέπω οτι έχουν προβλήματα στο να εκτιμήσουν σωστά τις γυναίκες δίπλα τους.
άσε που δν έχουν κ καθόλου καλή άποψη για τις γυναίκες γενικά. για μένα αυτό σημαίνει οτι δν ξέρουν να διαλέγουν σωστά.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

> _Originally posted by joanna1991_
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί βγάζετε συμπεράσματα.. δηλαδή, τι; επειδή είμαι δυναμική σημαίνει ότι θα καπελώσω ή θα καβαλήσω αυτόν που θα σταθεί δίπλα μου; 
> 
> ο άνθρωπος μέσα στη σχέση αλλάζει. αναθεωρείς κάποια πράγματα και σίγουρα βλέπεις μέχρι που σε παίρνει. εσείς έχετε την ίδια συμπεριφορά απέναντι σε όλους τους ανθρώπους στη ζωή σας; θα τρελαθώ δηλαδή με αυτά που βλέπω. 
> το γεγονός ότι υποστηρίζω τη θέση μου εδώ δεν σημαίνει ότι βγαίνω έξω και πλακώνω στις φάπες όποιον διαφωνήσει μαζί μου. ούτε ο δυναμισμός που έχω εκφράζεται με την ίδια μορφή σε όλους τους ανθρώπους που ξέρω.


κοίτα εγώ σου λέω τι έκανα εγώ λάθος μήπως το κάνεις κ εσύ.δν βγάζω κανά συμπέρασμα οτι κάνεις κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## joanna1991

ναι βρε χαρά μου, το ξέρω. ο πληθυντικός ήταν για άμεση απάντηση και στους δυο σας. 

τέλος πάντων, εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου σε όοολα αυτά που περιέγραψες πιο πάνω

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

α επίσης κ μόνο που μας είπες τριαντάρες σαραντάρες νικόλα πρέπει να φας μπαν!:cool:

----------


## filipparas

Εγω ξέρετε τι βλέπω από τη συζήτηση σας με το Νικόλα; Οτι τελικά οι γυναίκες, οι παρούσες εδώ τουλάχιστον, είναι αυτές που τα απαιτούν όλα, κάποια γιατί είναι γυναίκες και έχουν ανάγκες και τα υπόλοιπα γιατί είμαστε στον 21ο αιώνα και αυτά που ξέρατε ξεχάστε τα. Και ο τίτλος είναι "τι ζητάνε οι άντρες;"... σεξ καταρχάς που είναι και το βασικότερο και εφόσον περάσουμε από αυτό το στάδιο τα απολύτως απαραίτητα. Δλδ δε θα ακούσετε άντρα να ζητάει τη γατουλα που θα είναι σκύλα στο κρεβάτι, σεφ στη κουζίνα και να δείχνει κατανόηση σα τα φιλαράκια του που θα ήταν το ανάλογο με αυτά τα ουτοπικά τύπου σκυλάκι-πρίγκηπας(συγνώμη αλλά αυτό που περιγράφηκε σα πρίγκηπας εμένα σα σκυλάκι και μάλιστα ευνουχισμένο μου έκανε) και στο κρεββάτι αλήτης.

----------


## click

ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγώ επιμένω πως both of us έχουμε τον ίδιο βαθμο συναισθηματικης ασταθειας, γιατι πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει με το φύλο, αλλά με τον άνθρωπο!!!!

----------


## joanna1991

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι ο καθένας μας έχει μια διαφορετική εικόνα και άποψη τόσο για τα δύο φύλα όσο και για το τι ζητάει το καθένα φύλο ξεχωριστά. 

Αν θα πω κάτι με σιγουριά είναι ότι ο καθένας μας ζητάει διαφορετικά πράγματα ανάλογα την ηλικία, τα βιώματα, τη φάση στην οποία βρίσκεται εκείνη τη στιγμή στη ζωή του. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν βέβαια τα δεδομένα π.χ το σεξ το οποίο αναφέρθηκε από όλους τόσο από άνδρες όσο και από γυναίκες. 

Όσο για τη συναισθηματική ανεπάρκεια/αστάθεια που λέτε, θα συμφωνήσω με την σκάρλετ. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το φύλο αλλά με τον άνθρωπο και το πως αυτός είναι μεγαλωμένος. 

Τέλος, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη, θα πω προς τον φιλιππάρα ότι οι γυναίκες έχουμε γίνει απαιτητικές (πράγμα το οποίο ισχύει) γιατί έχουμε να προσφέρουμε εξίσου πολλά πράγματα στον σύντροφό μας. Από τις σεξουαλικές επιδόσεις (λόγω της σεξουαλικής απελευθέρωσης των τελευταίων χρόνων) και μαγειρικές ικανότητες μέχρι στήριξη και σεβασμό προς τον άλλον.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Εγω ξέρετε τι βλέπω από τη συζήτηση σας με το Νικόλα; Οτι τελικά οι γυναίκες, οι παρούσες εδώ τουλάχιστον, είναι αυτές που τα απαιτούν όλα, κάποια γιατί είναι γυναίκες και έχουν ανάγκες και τα υπόλοιπα γιατί είμαστε στον 21ο αιώνα και αυτά που ξέρατε ξεχάστε τα. Και ο τίτλος είναι "τι ζητάνε οι άντρες;"... σεξ καταρχάς που είναι και το βασικότερο και εφόσον περάσουμε από αυτό το στάδιο τα απολύτως απαραίτητα. Δλδ δε θα ακούσετε άντρα να ζητάει τη γατουλα που θα είναι σκύλα στο κρεβάτι, σεφ στη κουζίνα και να δείχνει κατανόηση σα τα φιλαράκια του που θα ήταν το ανάλογο με αυτά τα ουτοπικά τύπου σκυλάκι-πρίγκηπας(συγνώμη αλλά αυτό που περιγράφηκε σα πρίγκηπας εμένα σα σκυλάκι και μάλιστα ευνουχισμένο μου έκανε) και στο κρεββάτι αλήτης.



εσύ δν θα θελες μια κοπέλα πιστή να σαγαπάει ,να σε νοιάζεται, γιαυτό που είσαι χωρίς εσύ να έχεις να σκεφτεσαι διαρκώς οτι πρέπει να φέρεσαι με ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο(να λέω πάντα το σωστό πράμα,να μην παραφέρομαι,να μην γκρινιάζω ,να μην ζηλεύω κτλ κτλ)?
όταν έχεις προβλήματα κ θες να τα μοιραστείς,όταν έχεις θυμό ,νεύρα που τα βγάζεις?σε κάποιον που μοιράζεσαι την καθημερινότητά σου φαντάζομαι,κ περιμένεις από αυτόν να σε καταλάβει.

η κοπέλα αυτή είναι το σκυλάκι σου δηλαδή?

δν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένας καλός άνθρωπος με κατανόηση να θεωρείται σκυλάκι?

για μένα σκυλάκι κάνει ένα άνδρα το να μην έχει δική του ατομικότητα. ποια ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο? αντιθέτως εσείς ζητάτε μια γυναίκα ήσυχη ,να μη μας σπάει τα ούμπαλα, να μην μας καταπιέζει να λεέι σε όλα ναι κτλ κτλ και αν έχει κ μεγάλα βυζιά την παντρευόμαστε.
και σε πείραξε που απαντώ "αυτά ξεχάστε τα"?
δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να πω ναι τάκη έχεις δίκιο(που λέει κ η διαφήμιση) θα κοιτάξω να ικανοποιήσω τις ορέξεις κάποιου κ μετά να είμαι καλό κορίτσι κ να κάνω το σταυρό μου μήπως κ με δει σοβαρά?

----------


## filipparas

Προφανώς και τα θέλω αυτά, όπως είπα πέρα από το σεξ χρειάζονται και τα απαραίτητα - αυτονόητα όπως αγαπη, σεβασμός... το τρίτο να σέβεται τη προσωπικότητα μου και να μη θέλει να με αλλάξει καλό θα ήταν αλλά προσωπικά δε το απαιτώ μιας και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει γυναίκα που να μπορεί να το προσφέρει

Μα εσείς δε ζητάτε κάποιον να είναι πιστός και να σας αγαπάει κλπ, ζήτατε κάποιον να μη κοιτάζει άλλη και να μη σκεφτεί καν. Επειδή είναι άντρας πρέπει να αναλάβει όλες τις "αντρικές δουλειές" αλλά επειδή έχουμε ισότητα να κάνει και τις μισές "γυναικείες"... γενικά έχετε μπει σε ένα τριπάκι όπου το 50-50 σας φαίνεται πάρα πολύ λίγο. Όταν εγω είμαι ήσυχος, δε σε καταπιέζω και δε σου σπάω τα ούμπαλα ε ναι θέλω τα ίδια, όσο τρελό κι αν σου φαίνεται. Δε θα σου πω πως να συμπεριφερθείς, δε με ενδιαφέρει αν κοιτάξεις τον τύπο που είναι φέτες στη παραλία, αν θα φωναξεις μου είναι αδιάφορο.

Και τέλος, αν έχει μεγάλα βυζιά το συζητάμε, κάνουμε και παραχωρήσεις σε τέτοιες περιτπώσεις :smug b:

----------


## Scarllet_D

χαχαχαχαχα μου αρέσουν οι απόψεις σου ΧΔ

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

δν νομίζω οτι μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει, γυρίζει σπίτι κ έχει να κάνει κ άλλες δουλειές(μαγείρεμα,πιάτα ,πλυντήριο το λιγότερο) κ αν σκεφτούμε οτι έχει κ ζωή,φίλες,γυμναστήριο κτλ κτλ έχει καμιά όρεξη να γκρινιάξει αν ο άλλος κοιτάει τα βυζιά μιας άσχετης γκόμενας.
εγώ προσωπικά σκασίλα μου. 

γκρινιάζω όταν θέλω βοήθεια κ ο άλλος ξύνει τα απαφτά του.

----------


## Ninap

στο θέμα αυτό εγώ πάντως σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά....

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by ζηλιαρομπομπίκα_
> δν νομίζω οτι μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει, γυρίζει σπίτι κ έχει να κάνει κ άλλες δουλειές(μαγείρεμα,πιάτα ,πλυντήριο το λιγότερο) κ αν σκεφτούμε οτι έχει κ ζωή,φίλες,γυμναστήριο κτλ κτλ έχει καμιά όρεξη να γκρινιάξει αν ο άλλος κοιτάει τα βυζιά μιας άσχετης γκόμενας.
> εγώ προσωπικά σκασίλα μου. 
> 
> γκρινιάζω όταν θέλω βοήθεια κ ο άλλος ξύνει τα απαφτά του.


Νισάφι πια με τις τόσο δύσκολες δουλειές πια, σιγά το σκάρτο μισάωρο τη μέρα που πρέπει να αφιερώσεις γι'αυτές. Τυχαίνει να ζω μόνος μου από τα 17 μου και όσο να'ναι έχω κάνει my fair share από όλες τις "δουλειές του σπιτιού"... ε δεν είναι δύσκολες ρε κορίτσια όσο κι αν έχετε πείσει τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό πως πρόκειται περί μαρτυρίου και γολγοθά που ανεβαίνετε καθημερινά επειδή πολλοί δεν έχουν εμπειρία από αυτές. Ειδικά οι καθημερινές που ανέφερες είναι αστείες. Το σκούπισμα βέβαια λόγω ηχορύπανσης και το σίδερο λόγω βαρεμάρας και χρόνου που απαιτεί είναι άλλη ιστορία...

Και μόνο ο εβδομαδιαίος καθαρισμός/συντήρηση του αυτοκινήτου αρκεί για να ισοφαρίσει, βέβαια κερδίζετε επειδή ο μέσος άντρας απλά θα το κάνει και δε θα γκρινιάζει όλη μέρα...

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

έχω το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο κ δν έχω ανάγκη κανέναν να μου το πλύνει. το πάω σε καθαριστήριο μια φορά το δίμηνο κ δν με απασχολεί να καθρεφτίζομαι κ συνέχεια πάνω του
:D


η καθημερινότητά μου έχει ως εξής:
γυρίζω απτην δουλειά μου γύρω στισ 5-6
πάω για ψώνια 
πλένω πιάτα
μαγειρεύω 
πλένω πιάτα
πάω τζιμ
πάω για καφέ

αν παραλείψουμε το τζιμ ή τον καφέ τότε κάνω τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες πάνω από δουλειές.

φτάνει γύρω στις 10 που θα ξαπλάρω στον καναπέ.
θεωρείς οτι είμαι σε φάση να κάνω σκηνές ζήλιασ?
δν λέω οτι κάνω καμιά δύσκολη καθημερινότητα λέω οτι απλά είναι γεμάτη


πάρε τώρα μια γυναίκα που έχει αφιερωθεί στον σύντροφό της συχνό φαινόμενο της ελληνικής κοινωνίας ευτυχώς τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλάζει η κατάσταση.
αν δουλεύει πάει καλώς κάτι γίνεται
αν δν δουλεύει ,έχει μάλιστα απομονωθεί κ από τις φίλες της , ενώ δν έχει κ άλλα ενδιαφέροντα(να μάθει καμιά γλώσσα,να κάνει χορό ,γυμναστική κτλ οτιδήποτε) τι κάνει?
σκονίζει ξεσκονίζει όλη μέρα κ περιμένει ναρθει ο ανδρούλης της να πει καμιά κουβέντα,να την πάει καμιά βόλτα κτλ.
ο δε άνδρας γυρίζει σπίτι της χαιδεύει τα μαλλιά ταπ ταπ(είναι τρυφερός αν μην τι άλλο) κ μετά κουρασμένος ξαπλαρώνει στον καναπέ άντε κ αργότερα να επιδωθεί στον εβδομαδιαίο καθαρισμό συντήρηση του αυτοκινήτου

τι νιώθει?παραμελημένη. γιαυτό αρχίζει η γκρίνιακ η κρεββατομουρμούρα


αυτό έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια. οπότε είναι κλισέ να λέμε οτι οι γυναίκες είναι γκρινιάρες κ τσουρεκοποιοί. επίσης δν είναι στοιχείο της γυναίκας η γκρίνια κ η ζήλια,ο τρόπος ζωής της την έκανε να φέρεται έτσι. οτιδήποτε άλλο λέγεται είναι σεξιστικό κ φαλλοκρατικό έχω γνωρίσει άπειρους μιζερόπληκτους γκρινιαρηδες, σπασοκλαμπάνιες άνδρες κ άλλες τόσες γυναίκες

το θέμα πρέπει να αλλάξει όνομα γιατί ούτως η άλλως γυναίκες- άνδρες δν ξέρουν τι θέλουν

----------


## filipparas

Με αυτή τη λογική πάρε γυναίκα αφού έχεις φράγκα να χαλάς στα πλυντήρια αυτοκινήτων και μη κάνεις τα οικοκυρικά μόνο και μόνο για να έχεις αφορμή να γκρινιάζεις :lol:

Πάντως το πρόγραμμα σου θα σκότωνα(εγω και ο μέσος εργαζόμενος άνδρας) για να το έχω, κι ας είναι γεμάτο. Μακάρι η μέρα μου να ξεκίναγε γύρω στις 7 και να τέλειωνε στις 10... και φυσικά καθημερινό χρόνος για διασκέδαση μέσα στη μέρα ούτε για πλάκα.

Το παράδειγμα σου συγνώμη αλλά αφορά ηλικίες άνω των 50 ή γυναίκες που επέλεξαν αυτό το τρόπο ζωής συνειδητά. Δε φταίει ο άντρας τους γι'αυτό και ούτε χρωστά τπτ να το πληρώνει. Παρόλαυτα, τουλάχιστον στο κύκλο μου που αποτελείται κατά κανόνα από φυσιολογικά ζευγάρια, η κύρια πηγή γκρίνιας και καυγά παραμένει η γυναίκα.

----------


## giorgosdelta

> _Originally posted by ζηλιαρομπομπίκα_
> η καθημερινότητά μου έχει ως εξής:
> γυρίζω απτην δουλειά μου γύρω στισ 5-6
> πάω για ψώνια 
> πλένω πιάτα
> μαγειρεύω 
> πλένω πιάτα
> πάω τζιμ
> πάω για καφέ
> ...


Αυτά φιλενάδα είναι καλά για πρωϊνό κι επιδόρπιο. Χεχε. Κάνε και κανά δυό κουτσούβελα και το ξανασυζητάμε μετά.
Στο θέμα μας.

Ο άντρας τί θέλει;
Να έχει έναν σκοπό ύπαρξης!
Μία γυναίκα που να ζει γι' αυτήν.
Να χορεύει στο ταψί για το χατήρι της.
Να την προσέχει και να την φροντίζει ώστε να μη της λείψει ποτέ τίποτα.
Να την κοιτάει στα μάτια λέγοντάς της "σ' αγαπώ" και να το νιώθει με όλη του τη ψυχή.
Να της χαϊδεύει τα μαλλιά και να τη φιλάει απαλά για να την πάρει ο ύπνος.
Να πέσει μέσα στη φωτιά και να δώσει τη ζωή του για να την προστατέψει.
Να την ακούσει να λέει "μπαμπά".

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

σιγά ρε όλοι οι πολυάσχολοι σε φόρουμ κυκλοφορούνε!

ούτε καν θέλω να σκέφτομαι πως θα είναι η καθημερινότητά μου άμα έχω κ παιδιά.

εμένα πάντως γύρω τριγύρω μου,οι μισοί είναι άνεργοι ,οι άλλοι 10% είναι υποαπασχολούμενοι, ένα 10% είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι(ασχολίαστο ) ένα 10% ακόμα σπουδάζει και ένα 20% ζει έξω που έξω έτσι κ αλλιώς δν υπάρχει καμία σύγκριση.

εσείς που τους βρήκατε στην Ελλάδα όλους τους πολυάσχολους δν ξέρω

σιγά τα έξοδα ρε φιλιππάρα! 9 ευρώ το τρίμηνο που δίνω κ αυτό όταν αρχίζουν κ μου γράφουν στα τζάμια οτι θέλω πλύσιμο!χαχαχαχα!καταλαβαί νω οτι εσύ το αμάξι σου μπορεί να το θέλεις τζιτζι μπομπό αλλά εμένα δν με πολυαπασχολεί. η γυναίκα για σπίτι θέλει 40 ευρώ την επίσκεψη 
σιγά μην αγγαρεύω το αγόρι μου να μου πλένει το αμάξι κάθε τρεις κ λίγο. κανα πιάτο είπα να πλύνει

ρε παιδιά δν γκρινιάζω για δουλειές. εγώ με τον φίλο μου είμαστε 50-50. ίσα ίσα που δν γκρινιάζω κ προσπαθώ να αποδείξω οτι δν έχω λόγο να γκρινιάζω ούτε εγώ ούτε κάποια άλλη στην θέση μου.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ζηλιαρομπομπίκα_
> η καθημερινότητά μου έχει ως εξής:
> γυρίζω απτην δουλειά μου γύρω στισ 5-6
> πάω για ψώνια 
> ...



ναι ανέκαθεν το πρόβλημά μου ήταν τι ήθελε ο μπαμπάς μου από εμένα.κ το θέμα της συζήτησης

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by ζηλιαρομπομπίκα_
> σιγά ρε όλοι οι πολυάσχολοι σε φόρουμ κυκλοφορούνε!
> 
> ούτε καν θέλω να σκέφτομαι πως θα είναι η καθημερινότητά μου άμα έχω κ παιδιά.
> 
> εμένα πάντως γύρω τριγύρω μου,οι μισοί είναι άνεργοι ,οι άλλοι 10% είναι υποαπασχολούμενοι, ένα 10% είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι(ασχολίαστο ) ένα 10% ακόμα σπουδάζει και ένα 20% ζει έξω που έξω έτσι κ αλλιώς δν υπάρχει καμία σύγκριση.
> 
> εσείς που τους βρήκατε στην Ελλάδα όλους τους πολυάσχολους δν ξέρω
> 
> ...


Ούτως ή άλλως διαφωνώ κάθετα με τα συγκεκριμένα ποσοστά εκτός αν είσαι μέχρι 22-23. Μιλάς για 70% ανεργία... Μίλησα για το μέσο εργαζόμενο άνδρα, άλλωστε αυτός είναι το θέμα μας... δε ξέρω και πολλές γυναίκες να ψάχνουν ρεμάλι. Βέβαια ισχύει το ίδιο με τις "σκύλες" που αναπτύχθηκε εκτενέστατα στο τόπικ, πολλές φορές σε τέτοιους κολλάτε και μετά απορείτε για όσα συμβαίνουν.

Ας πουμε το δικό μου ωράριο που δεν έχω και τρελές υποχρεώσεις. Ξύπνημα 5:30, γυμναστήριο ή γήπεδο ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα. Αφού ετοιμαστώ δουλειά μέχρι τις 6. Ιδιαίτερα τουλάχιστον 2 ώρες καθημερινά και συνήθως κάποια υποχρεωση μες στη μέρα, φυσικά κάπου εκεί μέσα χώνονται και οι καθημερινές δουλειές. Βράδυ εξαρτάται ανάλογα τα κέφια, από ύπνο στις 12 χαλαρά σπίτι μέχρι ξενύχτια σε βραδιές pro/ποδόσφαιρα/μπαράκι κλπ. Και δεν είναι πρόβλημα να βρω 3-4 10λεπτα τη μέρα να γράψω εδώ και σε άλλα φόρουμ που είμαι και πολύ πιο ενεργός, fb κλπ.

ΣΚ ύπνος 10 ώρες τη μέρα και διασκέδαση, οικιακά, μελέτη. Το σίδερο πάει σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη πάντα, 2? το κιλό.

----------

